# Found Red Dagger at Gross Res.



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

I might know who's boat that is, let me check.


----------



## Marc (Feb 12, 2007)

Looks like it might need a bit more than bitch-o-thane and silicon... Is that a Nomad? Leftovers from Alto-Alto or USB?


----------



## kayakArkansas (May 14, 2004)

Looks like the creek-sharks had their way with that thing. On the up-side, the outfitting still appears to be in decent shape ;-)


----------



## dograft83 (Jun 16, 2008)

Chief if you do know the person that owed this boat what is the story?


----------

